# Erfahrungen mit Premium SMS?



## klf (15 Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

hat von euch schon jemand (erfolgreiche?!) Erfahrung beim Verklagen von Premium-/"Mehrwert"SMS Betreibern. Bei mir hat so einer 650 Euro abgezockt. Lohnt es sich da zu klagen, oder ist es den Aufwand aufgrund geringer Erfolgsquote (und am Schluss Gerichtskosten-selbst-tragen) nicht.

Danke schonmal, 
KLF


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Oktober 2003)

Werde doch einfach mal genauer und schildere den konkreten Sachverhalt. 650€ sind ja kein Pappenstiel und da würden wir schon gerne wissen, wie diese Summe denn zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## webenergy (16 Oktober 2003)

Du wurdest für 650 Euro abgezockt ?

Bei einem Preis von 2 Euro pro Premium SMS hast du also über 300 SMS geschickt ?

Ist dir das nicht peinlich hier so einen Unsinn zu posten ?


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2003)

webenergy schrieb:
			
		

> Du wurdest für 650 Euro abgezockt ?
> 
> Bei einem Preis von 2 Euro pro Premium SMS hast du also über 300 SMS geschickt ?
> 
> Ist dir das nicht peinlich hier so einen Unsinn zu posten ?


Ich finde Deine Aussage etwas unpassend.
Mir sind anwaltlich bestätigte Fälle bekannt, in denen Summen in ähnlicher Höhe durch Premium-SMS aufgelaufen sind.
Von "Unsinn" zu sprechen ist also etwas zu dick aufgetragen.


----------



## klf (16 Oktober 2003)

*PremiumSMS Fall*

Das ist ja ein netter Empfang hier... ich finde so Kommentare wirklich nicht angebracht, solange man überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem Hergang hat! danke Heiko.

Ich hab jetzt nicht unbedingt vor, den ganzen Fall hier ausführlich zu schildern... aber ja: es waren wohl so 200-300 SMS bzw. 50 extralange SMS. Im Nachhinein könnte man zwar schon meinen, dass ich irgendwann zwischendrin (gegen Ende) den Betrug gemerkt haben müßte... aber vielleicht soviel:

Durch das (zufällige?) Zusammentreffen von (für mich un-) glücklichen Begebenheiten konnte die Person mir wirklich sagen wir mal 100-200 SMS lang vormachen, dass sie die war, für die ich sie hielt. Und da ich mit meinem Spezial O2-Tarif 200 SMS/Monat umsonst bekomme schreibe ich von mir aus gern und viel SMS. 

Irgendwann schöpfte ich Verdacht, aber hatte dann eine andere gute Bekannte vermutet, die mir einen Streich spielen wollte. Jemand Fremdes konnte es ja nicht sein, da sonst niemand meine Handy-Nummer kennt... dachte ich zumindest. Nachdem ich also diese 200 FreiSMS verschrieben hatte, wollte ich nur noch dieser Person auf die Schliche kommen - das wäre mir auch 20ct pro SMS wert gewesen. Aber dass es so was gibt: dass der Empfänger den Preis (über Sende-Tarif) festsetzten kann - diese "Mehrwert-SMS", wußte ich gar nicht! 

Irgendwann hab ich auch die AbsenderNummer gecheckt: einen Fünfstellige ohne Vorwahl. Auf einem normalen handy, wär ich jetzt vielleicht misstrauisch geworden, aber ich habe ein Homezone-Vertrag. Ich dachte also das wäre eine FestnetzNummer aus dem Ortsnetz.

OK, ich kannte diese GewinnspielNummer, wo man anrufen kann und überdurchschnittlich viel zahlen muss, aber wenn das "irgendwie sowas" gewesen wäre, hätte doch am Beginn eine Meldung kommen müssen, a la "Dies ist ein MehrwertDienst... eine SMS/Minute/Einheit kostet ..."

Also so siehts aus. Hat von euch also schon mal jemand die Zahlung (an den Netzbetreiber) verweigert und/oder geklagt und auch Erfolg habt oder sonst irgendwelche Tipps für mich. Wäre euch sehr dankbar!


Viele Grüße, 
KLF


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich vermute mal, dass die 200 Frei-SMS keine Premium-SMS abdecken - richtig?

Auch bringt mich die Sache wieder zu meiner Einschätzung aus dem letzten Jahr, dass sich die Premium-SMS zu einem echten Problem entwickeln.

Ich denke nicht, dass es allzu viele Urteile zu dem Bereich gibt. Das ist einfach noch zu neu.


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bringt mich die Sache wieder zu meiner Einschätzung aus dem letzten Jahr,
> dass sich die Premium-SMS zu einem echten Problem entwickeln.



http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/pp-sms.php



> Wo liegen die Gefahren?
> 
> Vor der Tarifierung gibt es keine Kostenhinweise. Diese müssen auf der Webseite
> (oder in der E-Mail, oder ...) des Anbieters vorhanden sein. Wenn dort kein Hinweis sein
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Oktober 2003)

Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage: Du hast schon gezahlt und willst das Geld zurück? Oder überlegst Du noch, die Zahlung zu verweigern?

Grundsätzliches Problem ist wohl, dass jede SMS einzeln abgeschickt sein will...

Hast Du eine genaue Leistungsbeschreibung auf Deiner O2-Rechnung?


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du eine genaue Leistungsbeschreibung auf Deiner O2-Rechnung?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Ich kenne keinen Anbieter, der SMS einzeln aufschlüsselt (außer E+ wie mal jemand erzählt hat).

Kannst Du mir die Rechnung evtl. mal an 0971/99159 faxen? Vertraulichkeit wird garantiert.


----------



## klf (17 Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

hoppla - das ging aber schnell! und auch wieder sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit ... ich nehme alles zurück!

@Heiko: JA - die FreiSMS decken nur die StandartSMS ab.

@haudrauf: bisher hab ich nichts gezahlt bzw. O2 hat diese Rechung noch nicht abgebucht. Apropos: kann ich denn diese Abbuchung verhindern?

Da die Rechung noch nicht abgerechnet wurde, hab ich noch keine Aufschlüsselung. Dass es so ist bzw. die Höhe hab ich erfahren, als ich bei O2 angerufen habe, nachdem sie meinen Anschluss gesperrt haben. "Freikaufen" könnte ich mich jetzt aber, wenn ich schon mal 600€ überweisen würde. 

Ich schätze mal der Unterschied ist folgender: Wenn ich nicht zahle (Vertrag kündige oder sonst was) dann verklagt mich O2 und ich muss die Forderung an diesen SMS-B.... "argumentativ" (vor Gericht) weiterleiten.  Wenn das geld schon abgebucht ist, muss ich klagen. Stimmts bzw. macht das einen rechtlich relevanten Unterschied?

Viele Grüße, 
KLF

_Benennung aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht tf/Moderator_


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Google Suche nach sms+Aufschlüsselung ergibt folgendes interessante Urteil 

http://www.ra-kotz.de/smsnachberechnung1.htm


----------



## webenergy (17 Oktober 2003)

@klf

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich, wenn du betrogen wurdest, nichts bezahlen.

Mich verwundert dies nur sehr.

Denn:  Die verschiedenen Anbieter sind verpfflichtet alle 50 Euro eine Kostenhinweis SMS an den Absender zu versenden.

Also müsste der "Chatanbieter" diese SMS an dich senden.

Die Netzbetreiber speichert dies - also wenn da nichts steht - und er nicht beweisen kann das er dich darauf hingewiesen hat was die SMS kosten - dann wird alles gut!


Wenn er es beweisen kann - dann bleibt alles so wie es ist.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

webenergy schrieb:
			
		

> Denn:  Die verschiedenen Anbieter sind verpfflichtet alle 50 Euro eine
> Kostenhinweis SMS an den Absender zu versenden.


Wo steht das ? 
bei solch wichtigen Aussagen bitte immer mit Quellenangabe, da es sonst schwerfällt die Richtigkeit 
einer  solchen Aussage nachzuvollziehen.
tf

Ps: eine  weitere interessante Entscheidung zum Thema SMS-Aufschlüsselung:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agpaderb100402.htm


----------



## klf (17 Oktober 2003)

*keinen Kostenhinweis - wie Abbuchung verhindern*

Ihr macht mir wieder Hoffnung...

Danke für den Link, Technofreak. Ich hab ihn nur schnell berflogen, aber klingt schon mal positiv.

@webenergy: Also diese Person, die sich ja auch nicht mal als "Chatanbieter" geoutet hat, hat mir in keinem Wort gesagt, dass es hierbei für mich teuer wird. Hätte sie das, hätte ich ja auch nach den ersten 50€ schon Bescheid gewußt und keinen Buchstaben mehr getippt.

Die Frage ist nur; "Wie" kann ich nicht bezahlen, wenns eh automatisch abgebucht wird?


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re: keinen Kostenhinweis - wie Abbuchung verhindern*



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur; "Wie" kann ich nicht bezahlen, wenns eh automatisch abgebucht wird?


Innerhalb von 6Wochen kann ohne jedes Problem eine Abbuchung beim eigenen Geldinstitut "zurückgerufen" werden. 
Dann ähnlich wie bei den 0190 Mehrwertdiensten dem Provider den unstrittigen Betrag 
überweisen und die genaue Aufschlüsselung angeben  (Sonst verteilt z.B die Telekom gleichmäßig 
auf alle Forderungen)


----------



## virenscanner (17 Oktober 2003)

> Innerhalb von 6Wochen kann ohne jedes Problem eine Abbuchung beim eigenen Geldinstitut "zurückgerufen" werden.


Besser wäre die Formulierung

```
Innerhalb von 6 Wochen kann ohne jedes Problem eine Kontenbelastung durch Einzug beim eigenen Geldinstitut "zurückgerufen" werden.
```
Denn gerade bei Kontenbelastung durch Abbuchung besteht die Möglichkeit des "Rückrufens" nur 2 Tage. Danach ist eine Abbuchung (idR) "endgültig".


----------



## BenTigger (17 Oktober 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> Ich kenne keinen Anbieter, der SMS einzeln aufschlüsselt (außer E+ wie mal jemand erzählt hat).



Bei Vodaphone kann man nachträglich eine Einzelaufstellung der SMS mit den angewählten Nummern beantragen und bekommt diese dann zugesendet.

Dies geschehen, als unsere Tochter behauptete, sie hätte niemals soviele SMS geschrieben, als wir von ihr das Telefongeld über den ihr eingeräumten Freibetrag hinaus wiederhaben wollten 

Im nachhinnein musste sie dann die fast 10€ doch von ihrem Taschengeld loseisen, da es alles ihre Nummern von Freunden waren. 

Seit dem ist der Freibetrag nie wieder überschritten worden, da sie ja geizig ist


----------



## klf (18 Oktober 2003)

*Aufschlüsselung - warum?*

Hallo, 

@haudraufundschluss (aber Antworten sind natürlich auch von euch allen wilkommen): 

macht es denn einen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt (also noch vor der Abbuchung) dagegen vorgehe?

Und was genau ist das Problem, dass jede SMS einzeln abgeschickt wurde? Das verstehe ich nicht ganz?

Also ich hab auf meiner (O2-online-) Rechnung eine Abrechnung in der Form:
04.10.2003 153 SMS an Kurzwahl 89089, Anbieter: Rate One GmbH 261,63€ 

Warum sollte denn jede SMS EINZELN dort aufgelistet sein? Wofür ist das notwendig?

Die Bank hat mir inzw. bestätigt, dass ich "eine Abbuchung aufgrund der Einzugsermächtigung" des Netzbetreibers noch 6 Wochen lang widerrufen werden kann. D.h. dann muss ich wohl erstmal darauf warten. Vorher mich dagegen wehren kann ich ja nicht. Aber werde am MO mal bei O2 anrufen und ankündigen, dass ich nur den unstrittigen Betrag überweisen werde, eine wieder-freischaltung wünsche und den "MehrwertSMS-"Anbeiter verklagen werde.

Kann ich mich denn falls es vor Gericht endet auf diese von Dir technofreak genannten Uteile berufen?


Dank & Gruss,
KLF


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Oktober 2003)

Der Unterschied zwischen einer und ganz vieler SMS liegt einfach darin, dass du bei 153 einzeln von dir vorgenommenen Versendungen insgesamt 153 Mal gemerkt haben könntest, dass das irgendwie teuer werden kann. Sich einmal (lange) irren ist leichter zu behaupten als sich 153 Mal (kurz) geirrt zu haben. Oder "...betrogen worden zu sein."

Was in keinem Fall schadet: Widerspreche schriftlich der Forderung der Firma, die da als Anbieter genannt ist. Kopie an O2. Rechtlich ist es je nach Rechtssichtweise entweder unerheblich (schadet also nicht) oder eben notwendig, z.B. um O2 wegen der dort engefallenen restlichen Telefonkosten deine Zahlungswilligkeit belegen zu können, damit der Anschluss grundsätzlich bestehen bleibt.

Im Widerspruch kann dann auch um einzelne Aufschlüsselung der 153 SMS gebeten werden mit der zusätzlichen Forderung, die Preisangabe vor Einwahl zu belegen, die dir mindestens vor der ersten SMS (danach ggf. "laufende Geschäftsbeziehung") bekannt gegeben worden sein muss.


----------



## klf (21 Oktober 2003)

*Widerspruch Dialer = Widerspruch PremiumSMS ?*

Hallo, 

also inzwischen hab ich jetzt 

Ich habe mir die Hinweise/Anleitung auf Dialerschutz.de durchgelesen. Dazu häte ich aber noch ein paar Fragen: 

1. Diese Regelung, dass Dialer nach dem neuen MehrwertSystem vom 15.August nur eingesetzt werden dürfen wenn sie bei der RegBehörde gemeldet, gilt die auch für PremiumSMS?

2. Beweise sichern... ich hab noch ein paar der SMS im Speicher - auch die erste - aber das ist schon alles! Aber ist es nicht so, dass der Anrufer nachweisen muss, dass er mich über die Kosten informiert hat?! Wenn ich das widerlegen wollte, häte ich ja ALLE SMS speichern müssen!!!

3. Habe auch das Musteranschreiben (.rtf) heruntergeladen. Entspricht das dem Formular der RegBehörde? Beim Anpassen an meinen Fall habe ich u.a. die folgende Formulierung herausgenommen:

"Ich fordere Sie auf, mir unverzüglich
1. einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die streitigen Verbindungen und 
2. die vollständigen Namen und die Anschriften der Betreiber der entsprechenden Rufnummern zukommen zu lassen."

Punkt 2, weil ich die Identität des PremiumSMS-Betreibers inzw. von dem "Technischen Betreiber" Rate One erfahren habe ... zu Punkt 1:

Gibt es denn sowas: eine EINZEL-auflistung aller SMS und ggf. noch mit jeweiligem Inhalt?!?


Wenn ich diese Fragen geklärt habe, kann ich zumindest mal Widerspruch einlegen. Was mir nur nicht ganz so behagt, ist der harsche Ton in dem Schreiben an den Netzbetreiber, der ja mit der Sache gar nichts "zu tun" hat. 
Ich hätte es dann eher wie KATZENHAI gemacht: diese Schreiben an den SMS-Betrüger und Kopie an O2... ? 


Und: Gibt es nun eine Quelle für die Bedingung, dass der PremiumSMS-Dienst einen (alle 50 SMS) über die Kosten aufklären muss oder nicht?!


Dank & Gruss, 
KLF


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Widerspruch Dialer = Widerspruch PremiumSMS ?*



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Diese Regelung, dass Dialer nach dem neuen MehrwertSystem vom 15.August nur eingesetzt werden dürfen wenn sie bei der RegBehörde gemeldet, gilt die auch für PremiumSMS?


 Nein, das neue Gesetzt und die Reg TP bringen diese zwei Paar Schuhe nicht in einem Schrank unter.


			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 2, weil ich die Identität des PremiumSMS-Betreibers inzw. von dem "Technischen Betreiber" Rate One erfahren habe ... zu Punkt 1: Gibt es denn sowas: eine EINZEL-auflistung aller SMS und ggf. noch mit jeweiligem Inhalt?!?


Rate One ist eine Tochte oder zumindest enger Partner der DTMS AG. Die vermitteln/vermieten lediglich die Premium-Rate-Nummern. Für den Inhalt sind sie nicht verantwortlich. Da es sich allerdings um eine strittige Forderung handelt, dürftest Du einen Auskunftsanspruch auf den Mieter der Nummer haben. Den kannst Du dann Deine weiteren Fragen stellen.
Vor kurzem hat ein Kollege von mir nach Premium-SMS geforscht. Ein Geschädigter behauptete, dass er den Service nicht genutzt hatte. Der Initiator des Services war irgendwann ausgemacht und legte alle SMS im Klartext vor - soll heißen: zu Punkt 1: ... gibt es!


----------



## klf (22 Oktober 2003)

*Beweisumkehr + Ablauf*

hallo, 

und danke auch dir, Anna, für deine antwort.

Wenn also eine Einzelauflistung der SMS inkl Inhalt möglich ist, gibt es nun 2 Möglichkeiten

1. ich muss bei JEDER EINZELNEN SMS beweisen, dass ich nicht gemerkt haben könnte, dass da so ein MehrwertDienst dahintersteckt ...ODER

2. dieser muss nachweisen, dass ich ihm/ihr bewusst geschrieben und die kosten in kauf genommen habe.

laut TKV § 16 "Nachweis der Entgeltforderungen" klingt es für mich nach nr. 2. 

"...rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern." 

oder?

Und gibt es auch eine rechtlich Quelle, die besagt, dass er mich über die kosten informiert haben muss?


Nochmal auch die Nachfrage: Ich schicke also O2 per Einschreiben den Widerspruch inkl. Begründung und eine Kopie davon an den "kunden" von rate One, dem ich auch noch eine Kopie einer strafanzeige beilege?

Dann kommt irgendwann vermutlich ein Mahnbescheid, gegen den ich wieder Widerspruch einlegen muss und dann kommt es darauf an, ob sich der Rate One Kunde chance ausrechnet und mich verklagt oder ob ich ihn vorher durch fundierte rechtliche Darlegung (inkl. Hinweis auf vorherige Urteile) von der Aussichtslosigkeit überzeugen konnte?! Wright?!

Viele Grüße,
klf


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*50 Euro - Benachrichtigung*

Tach,

hab' meine Account-Freischaltung noch nicht, daher als Gast:
Soweit ich weiß verpflichtet nur Vodaphone PremiumSMS-Betreiber an seine Kunden kostenlose Info-SMS zu schicken, dass 50,- € per PremiumSMS überschritten wurden.

Ansgar


----------



## klf (10 November 2003)

*Rechtslage =?*

Hallo nochmal, 

(...und danke "GAST"! und gibt es dazu irgendwelche Quellen? )

inzwischen ist der Vorfall bald 6 Wochen her und die Abbuchung 4 Wochen. Ich wollte/sollte jetzt entscheiden, ob ich Widerspruch (mit allen pot. Konsequenzen - also auch einer Gerichtsverhandlung) einlege und die Abbuchung von 02 zurück buchen.

Jetzt ist mir aber noch nicht klar, worauf ich mich da einlasse. Ich wußte zwar bis zur letzten SMS nicht, dass da so ein Mehrwertdienst dahinter stecken könnte - wußte nicht mal, dass es sowas gibt (nur dass es so teure Gewinnspiel-ABs und eben "explizite" Sex-Hotlines gibt)... und wie gesagt, sah es einfach so täuschend nach (m)einer Freundin aus und SMS sind in meinem Vertrag ja eh umsonst.

Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist jetzt: muss ich im Enrstfall bei jeder SMS nachweisen, dass es mir mein "gesunder Menschenverstand/Misstrauen" gesagt haben müßte, was das war ... und das ist eben Auslegungssache. Wenn mir der Richter einfach nicht glaubt, dann hab ich Pech gehabt - und muss noch die ganzen Gerichtskosten zahlen!

Wenn ich mich z.B. darauf berufen könnte, dass mir der MW-Dienst die Kosten genannt haben müßte (ggf. auch erst nach den ersten 50€) oder dass er bei der RegTP offiziel gemeldet sein müßte und es ggf. nicht ist, oder wenigsten er mir beweisen müßte, dass ich schuldig bin, dann hätte ich ein sehr viel besseres Gefühl bzw. Aussicht bei der Verhandlung. oder kann ich mich - wie gefragt - auf andere Gerichtsurteile berufen?

Ich würde das alles eben gerne jetzt - und nicht erst zur pot. kommenden Verhandlung - wissen und in das Begründungsschreiben an den MW-Dienst und 02 aufnehmen. Vermutlich hängt viel davon ab, wie fundiert dieser Widerspruch begründet wird. Wenn der total diletantisch und uninfomiert rüberkommt, werden sie sich denken, dass man mich dann in einer verhandlung auch locker ausstechen kann. Falls diese Begründung aber sehr gut begründet ist und alle zutreffenden Urteile und Paragraphen nennt, tritt der MW-Dienst ggf. schon vor einer Verhandlung/Klage von seiner Forderung zurück ... könnte ich mir vorstelen.

Die Nachfrage bei 02, wann sie mich wieder freischalten (ist jetzt 6 Wochen her UND das Geld ist seit 4 Wochen abgebucht!), hat ergeben, dass ich ohnehin keine Chance hätte, ihre Rechtsabteilung da schon jeden zur Kasse gebeten haben, da ich ja jede SMS ("bewußt") abgeschickt hätte...

Ich hab halt keine Ahnung, wie so was juristisch zu beurteilen ist und wie meine Chancen stehen. Ich habe weder Zeit&Lust noch Geld für ein ewig langes Verfahren aber die 600€ einfach so zu zahlen, wäre auch ganz schön hart für mich.


Kann mir da jemand juristisch bewandertes helfen - bitte!


Gruss, 
KLF


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 November 2003)

klf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist jetzt: muss ich im Enrstfall bei jeder SMS nachweisen, dass es mir mein "gesunder Menschenverstand/Misstrauen" gesagt haben müßte, was das war ... und das ist eben Auslegungssache. Wenn mir der Richter einfach nicht glaubt, dann hab ich Pech gehabt - und muss noch die ganzen Gerichtskosten zahlen!



Naja, ob das jetzt treudoof, blöd, weltfremd oder nicht auf dem Stand der Zeit war, sei mal dahingestellt. Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass dumme Menschen den selben Schutz genießen, wie schlaue. Ich will Dich jetzt in keiner Weise bewerten - geärgert hast Du Dich sicher genug. Über das Prozessrisiko kann Dich ohnehin nur ein Anwalt aufklären. Wenn ich mir aber die neuesten Urteile auf dialerundrecht.de anschaue, würde ich vermuten, dass sich gewisse Fragen übertragen lassen. Die Kernfrage: Wann und wo und wie wurdest Du über die Kosten für die SMS aufgeklärt? Und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass dieser Nachweis der Gegenseite überlassen bleibt.  Auf jeden Fall ist das ein Betrag, den ich nicht als Lehrgeld verbuchen würde und den ich keinesfalls verloren geben würde...


			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe weder Zeit&Lust noch Geld für ein ewig langes Verfahren aber die 600€ einfach so zu zahlen, wäre auch ganz schön hart für mich.


Da geht es vielen Geschädigten hier kaum anders...


----------



## klf (12 Dezember 2003)

*Was tun,  wenn Rückbuchungstermin verstrichen ist!? *

Hallo, 

endlich komme ich mal dazu, gegen diesen ...... vorzugehen (Fall: s.o.). Als erstes wollte ich nun den strittigen Betrag zurückbuchen. Jetzt hat mich aber die Bank darauf hingewiesen, dass die 6 Wochen Rückbuchungsfrist seit ein paar Tagen verstrichen sind. "Zufällig" hat 02 auch seit ein paar Tagen die Sperrung (freiwillig) wieder aufgehoben...

Was mach ich jetzt?! Wenn ich gerichtlich Recht bekomme, nüssen sie mir das ja auch dann noch zurückzahlen. Aber jetzt muss ICH IHN verklagen - im anderen Fall hätten sie mich verklagen müssen... was sie ggf. bleiben gelassen hätten, wenn sie sich keine Chance ausrechnen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Klage auf Zahlung eines Betroffenen - im GGs. zum Umgang mit der Klage/Abmahnung vom MehrwertBetreiber?

Bitte um Antwort, 
Danke
KLF

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, siehe NUB tf/Moderator_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Was tun,  wenn Rückbuchungstermin verstrichen ist!? *



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> endlich komme ich mal dazu, gegen diesen ...... vorzugehen (Fall: s.o.). Als erstes wollte ich nun den strittigen Betrag zurückbuchen. Jetzt hat mich aber die Bank darauf hingewiesen, dass die 6 Wochen Rückbuchungsfrist seit ein paar Tagen verstrichen sind. "Zufällig" hat 02 auch seit ein paar Tagen die Sperrung (freiwillig) wieder aufgehoben...
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber da hast Du schlicht gepennt...

Du müsstest also selbst klagen und dann ist Gerichtsstand der "Wohnort" des Beklagten, Du musst den Gerichtskostenvorschuss leisten usw. usf...

Alternativ könntest Du die Aufrechnung erklären, aber bis Du das wieder drin hast, was Du für die SMS-Orgie berechnet bekommen hast, musst Du wohl noch ein paar Jährchen bei O² telefonieren. Ob das gewünscht ist?

Aber Aufrechnen könnte Sinn machen, um sich von O² verklagen zu lassen und dann im Fahrwasser eines (hoffentlich) positiven Urteils eine eigene Klage anzustreben..


----------



## klf (13 Dezember 2003)

*Vorgehen nach Ablauf der Rückbuchungsfrist*

> Sorry, aber da hast Du schlicht gepennt...

also "schlicht gepennt" hab ich nicht, sondern aus diversen anderen Gründen nicht dazu gekommen ... aber gut, das tut hier auch nichts zur Sache.

Der strittige Betrag ist in zwei Monaten angefallen. Erst vor ein paar Tagen wurde der zweite Teil abgebucht. Ich wollte warten und beides zusammen einklagen.  Eine Begründung, die doch nachvollziehbar ist.

Wenn ich jetzt also nur den zweiten Betrag zurückbuchen lasse(n kann) und ich dann verklagt werde und Recht bekomme,  hab ich eine Grundlage um den ersten Betrag zurück zu fordern.  Was anderes bleibt mir wohl nicht übrig... 

Aber Strafanzeige gegen den "MehrwertAnbieter" kann ich ja stellen. Wenn dieser stattgeben wird, kann ich auf dieser Grundlage ihn doch auch  privatrechtlich auf Rückzahlung verklagen, oder?

Du meintest doch so was mit dem "Fahrwasser..." gell?

> Alternativ könntest Du die Aufrechnung erklären, 

Was ist das - eine Aufrechnung?

Gruss, 
KLF


----------



## Counselor (13 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Vorgehen nach Ablauf der Rückbuchungsfrist*



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das - eine Aufrechnung?



@klf

Aufrechnung bedeutet wechselseitige Tilgung einer Hauptforderung durch Verrechnung mit einer Gegenforderung.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Vorgehen nach Ablauf der Rückbuchungsfrist*



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Strafanzeige gegen den "MehrwertAnbieter" kann ich ja stellen. Wenn dieser stattgeben wird, kann ich auf dieser Grundlage ihn doch auch  privatrechtlich auf Rückzahlung verklagen, oder?


Das ist so nicht richtig - Strafanzeige kannst Du immer stellen, wenn Du Dich betrogen fühlst. Generell wird aber ein Strafverfahren parallel und völlig losgelöst von einem zivilen Verfahren geführt. Im Strafverfahren geht es darum, einen gerichtsverwertbaren Tatnachweis zu ermitteln und eine feststellbaren Täter einer Strafe zu zu führen - die zivilen Forderungen bleiben dabei außen vor. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, so kann man jedoch in einem zivilen Verfahren den Ausgang des Strafverfahrens abwarten und die Beweiserhebungen des Strafverfahrens über die Akteneinsicht zivil verwerten. Das spart u. U. einen Sachverständigen, den man privat bestellen müsste - doch wenn das Strafverfahren ergebnislos eingestellt wird, weil entweder ein Täter nicht zu ermitteln ist (weil evtl. im Ausland), die Beweise nicht gerichtsverwertbar sind (Auswertung wg. fehlender Datensätze bei den Anbietern und dem Geschädigten) oder schlichtweg kein Tatnachweis zu erbringen ist, dann steht der Anzeigenerstatter letztlich für das zivile Verfahre wieder dort, wo er bei Anzeigenerstattung begonnen hatte.


----------



## Counselor (13 Dezember 2003)

@Anna, KLF

vermögensrechtliche Ansprüche können im Strafverfahren durch Adhäsion geltend gemacht werden:

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/stpo/__403.html

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2003)

Wer klebt wo?
 Adhäsion


----------



## Counselor (13 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer klebt wo?
> Adhäsion



@Gast

du hast den falschen Link erwischt. Hier der richtige Link:
 Adhäsion 

Counselor


----------



## klf (21 Dezember 2003)

*Widerspruch/Klage bezgl. eines Teilbetrags*

Hallo und erstmal vielen Dank euch allen!

So, jetzt werde ich die Ruhe um die Weihnachtstage mal nutzen, diese Sache endlich zu erledigen. 

Wie geschildert sind bei mir die "MehrwertKosten" in zwei Abrechnungszeiträümen angefallen: 500, die ich aufgrund der 6 Wochen Überschreitung nicht mehr zurückbuchen kann und jetzt nochmal 55, die vor einer Woche abgebucht wurden. 

Ich werde nun die 55 € zurückbuchen lassen und gleichzeitig Widerspruch- bzw. ErklärungEinschreiben an den "MehrwertDienst"Betreiber (MWDB) und O2 schicken. Zudem werde ich auch Sratfanzeige stellen. Wenn das beides irgendwann (1-2 Jahre?) zu den Ungunsten des MWDB entschieden wird, will ich unter berufung auf diese Urteile ihn auf Rückzahlung der 500€ verklagen.

Dazu hätte ich jetzt noch 2-3 Fragen: 

1. Wenn ich nun nur gegen die 55€ Widerspruch erheben, verliere ich dadurch das Recht die 500 zurückzufordern ... weil ich mich in diesem Schreiben nicht auch gegen diese Abbuchung gewehrt habe. Sollte ich also so was reinschreiben wie: "Eine Klage auf Rückzahlung der 550€ (rechnung vom xx) behalte ich mir vor."

2. Bei der 55€ Rechnung wurden zudem 10€ für die Sperre UND Grundgebühr von 15€ berechnet. Ich kann doch unter Berufung auf §19 ABs. 4 TKV die Sperre als nicht berechtigt monieren und auch diese Gebühr zurückfordern. Andererseits muss ich ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass mich die Sperre davon abgehalten hat, noch weitere Kosten zu verursachen, wofür ich O2 eigentlich auch dankbar bin. Nur nach meinem Anruf bei ihnen, wußte ich ja, dass ich einem "Betr..." zum Opfer gefallen bin und hätte dann auch keine PremiumSMS an diese Nummer geschrieben. Die Nutzungsentziehung durch die Sperre berechtigt mich ja andererseits auch zu Schadensersatzansprüchen, worauf ich O2 bei dem 55€ Widerspruch auch hinweise.


3. Auch wenn ich die Rückbuchung der Sperrgebühr unterlasse, so ist es doch mein Recht, zumindest die Grundgebühr zurückzufordern, da ich ja in der Zeit nicht telefonieren konnte oder?


Vielen dank schon mal, 
klf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Mein Tipp: Suche einen Anwalt auf. Die Beantwortung deiner Fragen könnte gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstoßen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2003)

klf schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn ich nun nur gegen die 55€ Widerspruch erheben, verliere ich dadurch das Recht die 500 zurückzufordern ... weil ich mich in diesem Schreiben nicht auch gegen diese Abbuchung gewehrt habe. Sollte ich also so was reinschreiben wie: "Eine Klage auf Rückzahlung der 550€ (rechnung vom xx) behalte ich mir vor."


Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun: Du wehrst Dich ja nicht gegen die Abbuchung, sondern gegen die Rechtmäßigkeit der Rechnungspositionen. Nur weil eine Rücklastschrift für die größere Position technisch nicht mehr möglich ist, würde das ja nicht bedeuten, dass sie nicht mit einer Einrede behaftet sein kann. Bei wem das Geld für die strittige Forderung nun ist, spielt da zunächst keine Rolle...


----------



## johinos (21 Dezember 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> vermögensrechtliche Ansprüche können im Strafverfahren durch Adhäsion geltend gemacht werden:
> 
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/stpo/__403.html
> 
> Counselor


 Mehr dazu in § 404 StPO: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/stpo/__404.html 
Wäre zu schön, wenn das praktiziert würde. Aber wie antwortete schon Radio Eriwan: "Im Prinzip ja, aber..." ... dieser Antrag bzw. Vorschlag ist die sicherste Möglichkeit, sich bei der Justiz unbeliebt zu machen.
Kommentar zu diesem Thema auch unter  www.lkwrecht.de/Fuehrerschein_Fahrverbot/Schadensersatz_in_Strafverfahren.htm


----------



## Counselor (21 Dezember 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre zu schön, wenn das praktiziert würde. Aber wie antwortete schon Radio Eriwan: "Im Prinzip ja, aber..." ... dieser Antrag bzw. Vorschlag ist die sicherste Möglichkeit, sich bei der Justiz unbeliebt zu machen.



@Johinos

deine Ausführungen zeigen deutlich den minderen Stellenwert, den das Opfer im Strafverfahren hat. Solange der Geschädigte pflichtwidrig von den Behörden nicht über seine Teilnahmerechte am Verfahren aufgeklärt wird (er könnte das Verfahren durch Anregungen und Anträge stören), gibt es noch viel zu tun.

Andererseits würde ich bei Dialern auch nicht auf den Ausgang des Strafverfahrens warten, denn

1. es endet meist mit Einstellung
2. selbst wenn  - wie bei Interfun - sich der Verdacht erhärten läßt, dauert  es Jahre

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

@Counselor und johinos,
erfahrungsgemäß leider noch ein Votum  :dafuer:


----------



## klf (22 Dezember 2003)

*Klage auf Rückzahlung der Sperrgebühr und/oder Grundgebühr*

Hallo und nochmal vielen Dank euch, 

OK - auch wenn das mit der Berufung auf das strafrechtliche Verfahren wohl nicht so einfach ist oder auch gar nicht geht, werde ich zumindest mal die Zahlung des zweiten Betrags verweigern. Dann muss mich der MehrwertDienstBetreiber verklagen - und ich vermute mal, dass er dann aufgibt, wenn er seine Chancen anhand den aktuellen Urteile ausrechnet.  Auf dieser Grundlage werde ich dann wohl auch den ersten Betrag einklagen können. Aber schon klar: das sind zwei unabhängige Verfahren - einmal klagt er, einmal ich. Nur materiell gehts ja um die selbe Sache.

Ich hätte nur noch gerne einen Rat zu meiner Frage gehört, ob ich die Sperrgebühr oder zumindest die Grundgebühr nicht auch zurückfordern kann. Wie ich hier bzw. im Musterschreiben erfahren habe, wäre ich ja sogar laut §19 Abs. 4 TKV berechtigt, deshalb Schadensansprüche geltend zu machen.

Viele Grüße, 
KLF


----------



## klf (31 Dezember 2003)

*Rückforderung der grundgebühr während Sperre?*

Hallo, 

ich habe noch auf eine Antwort bzgl. des Rechts auf Rückforderung der Sperr- und Grundgebühr während Sperre gewartet... leider kam bisher nichts. Jetzt muss ich aber dringend die Rückbuchung in Auftrag geben - nicht, dass ich wieder die deadline überschreite!  Ohne große Gesetzesrechereche kann man den Standpunkt sicher vertreten, dass die Grundgebühr ohne Nutzungsmöglichkeit unrechtmäßig berechnet wurde. 

Bei der Sperrgebühr könnte man zwar argumentieren, dass die Sperre mich ja davon abgehalten hat, weitere Kosten zu verursachen, aber das hat die Information über diese PremiumSMSKosten alleine ja auch schon! Von der Rückforderung sehen ich trotzdem erstmal ab. Falls O2 mich aber ein weiteres mal sperrt, werde ich diese im Rahmen der Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen.


Viele Grüße und guten Rutsch 
klf


----------



## johinos (31 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Klage auf Rückzahlung der Sperrgebühr und/oder Grundgebü*



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> OK - auch wenn das mit der Berufung auf das strafrechtliche Verfahren wohl nicht so einfach ist oder auch gar nicht geht, werde ich zumindest mal die Zahlung des zweiten Betrags verweigern. Dann muss mich der MehrwertDienstBetreiber verklagen - und ich vermute mal, dass er dann aufgibt, wenn er seine Chancen anhand den aktuellen Urteile ausrechnet.  Auf dieser Grundlage werde ich dann wohl auch den ersten Betrag einklagen können. Aber schon klar: das sind zwei unabhängige Verfahren - einmal klagt er, einmal ich. Nur materiell gehts ja um die selbe Sache. KLF


 Im Zivilprozess gibt es die Möglichkeit, das Verfahren bis zum Abschluss der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen ruhen zu lassen. Es ist also immer besser, nicht gezahlt zu haben. Ruhen lassen bietet auch die Chance, dass wegen des zunehmenden Gegenwindes bis hin zur Geldwäschegefahr das Eintreiben der Forderung unterbleibt.


----------



## klf (15 Januar 2004)

*vorherige "Ansage" der PremiumSMS-Kosten erforderl*

Hallo, 

inzwischen hab ich den PremiumSMS-Betrag zurückbuchen lassen, worauf hin mir O2 natürlich geschrieben hat, dass alles ordnungsgemäß verrechnet worden war - ich also im Unrecht bin und sie das Geld nun von mir zurückfordern. Meinen Anschluss haben sie nun auch gesperrt und mir mitgeteilt, dass sie keinen Einzelnachweiß der SMS erstellen können. 

Jetzt hab ich folgende Fragen: 
Ich hab nur noch 2-3 von diesen SMS gespeichert. Wie soll ich denn da nachweisen, dass ich in ALL den anderen SMS auch nicht durchschaut haben könnte, dass es sich hier um ein "MehrwertDienst" handelt? 

Ich sage ja auch nichts gegen die vermeintlich unkorrekte Abrechnung von O2, aber gegen die Täuschung des MW-Dienstanbieters Rate One. Ich müßte doch eigentlich ihn verklagen. Nun hätte ich aber erwartet, dass O2 dann Rate One verklagt - machen sie aber wohl nicht, weil es einfacher scheint einzelne vermeintlich naive Kunden wie mich einzuschüchtern und so zu dem Geld zu kommen. Sie verdienen ja auch was daran... Aber gibts keine Verordnung  (TKV?) die besagt, dass O2 keine "unkorrekten" Geschäft über ihr Netz nicht tolerieren darf?!

Was mir jetzt sehr weiterhelfen würde:
Gibt es eine eindeutig Quelle, die besagt, dass man vorher über die Kosten bzw. die Art und Weise (MW-Dienst) informiert werden muss?!?! Hätte das dann der MW-Dienst Betreiber oder O2 machen müssen?

Ich wäre euch über ein schnelle Antwort sehr dankbar.


Viele Grüße, 
KLF


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

*Re: vorherige "Ansage" der PremiumSMS-Kosten erfor*



			
				klf schrieb:
			
		

> ch hab nur noch 2-3 von diesen SMS gespeichert. Wie soll ich denn da nachweisen, dass ich in ALL den anderen SMS auch nicht durchschaut haben könnte, dass es sich hier um ein "MehrwertDienst" handelt?


Wenn die gespeicherten Deinen Angaben entsprechen, dann ist das doch schon mal ein guter Hinweis, dass Du nicht totalen Blödsinn erzählst.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo KLF!

Im SMS-Spam-Forum auf Antispam.de wird über den Anbieter diskutiert. Hier ist der direkte Link: http://210112.antispam.de/topic.php?board=210112&forum=11731516&threaded=1&id=366011&message=4377128

Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter. Zumindest hast Du ein paar Leute, die Ärger mit dem Anbieter bestätigen können..

Nebelwolf


----------

